# Cws



## 3chunter (Jun 13, 2012)

Who wins?  Florida should be considered the favorite but I bet O'sullivan is not wanting to face my gamecocks again in a meaningful game!


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jun 13, 2012)

GO GAMECOCKS!


B2B National Champs...kiss the rings!


----------



## sleeze (Jun 13, 2012)

* GO GATORS!*


----------



## alphachief (Jun 13, 2012)

Do I really have to answer...

I like our chances this year.  We're in a pretty good bracket, but we'll see.


----------



## bnew17 (Jun 13, 2012)

Im pulling for Stony Brook


----------



## Madsnooker (Jun 13, 2012)

Because of my Nephew, I say SC wins!!! 

Never thought I would see the day I would be rooting for an sec team much less USCe. Got the hat and shirt now and on the bandwagoon. Well, baseball anyway.

If not for an already scheduled vacation I would be headed out to Omaha to watch him play.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jun 13, 2012)

Oh MY, did LSWho lose to Rebecca of Stony Brook Farm ? 

I smell a Florida - Florida St. Championship match up !!!


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Jun 14, 2012)

lilburnjoe said:


> I smell a Florida - Florida St. Championship match up !!!



Me too.


----------



## alphachief (Jun 14, 2012)

Catdaddy SC said:


> Me too.



If that were to happen, I hope we play them better than we did in the regular season!


----------



## paddlin samurai (Jun 15, 2012)

Price, Roth,Maz, and Walker just bring it baby!


----------



## paddlin samurai (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh and LB remember chicks love the long ball.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Jun 15, 2012)

And Fear the Fish


----------



## ACguy (Jun 15, 2012)

Hopefully using Johnson in game 1 instead of using Randall will work out like it did when Crawford took game one and Randall was pushed to game 2.


----------



## sleeze (Jun 16, 2012)

Stony and fswho in losers bracket


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Jun 17, 2012)

sleeze said:


> Stony and fswho in losers bracket



and Fla.


----------



## kracker (Jun 17, 2012)

catdaddy sc said:


> and fla.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 17, 2012)

games start back up at 9pm tonight, guess I am pulling for all SEC teams remaining except the one due south of me!


----------



## paddlin samurai (Jun 17, 2012)

"priceless"


----------



## paddlin samurai (Jun 17, 2012)

just bring it SEC, SEC, SEC !


----------



## gin house (Jun 17, 2012)

Didnt expect us to play as well as we have this postseason.   This is very young team loaded with freshmen and theyre showing up at the right time......I do like the future for this team.  GO GAMECOCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jun 17, 2012)

after 2 games of big boy baseball stoney brook is now known as pebble stream....so long Cinderella...


----------



## Madsnooker (Jun 18, 2012)

irishleprechaun said:


> after 2 games of big boy baseball stoney brook is now known as pebble stream....so long Cinderella...



I thought big boy ball started at the super regionals?


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jun 18, 2012)

no, omaha is where the pressure is...just ask the gators.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 18, 2012)

sleeze said:


> * GO GATORS!*



GONE HOME GATORS! 

0-2 for the orange and blue!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jun 18, 2012)

Gators just got gut hooked !  I really thought they would make the Championship game.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jun 18, 2012)

Silver Britches said:


> GONE HOME GATORS!
> 
> 0-2 for the orange and blue!



Just courious, did the mutts even make the tourny ? 

Nice run Gators !!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 18, 2012)

The announcers in the 9th kept saying how those called balls were strikes earlier in the game. Did anyone else hear this?

You had a good season, Gators, but I sure am glad to see Kent State win, that's for sure!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 18, 2012)

lilburnjoe said:


> Just courious, did the mutts even make the tourny ?



No they're watching it at home. Just like the yellerflies!


----------



## sleeze (Jun 18, 2012)

Silver Britches said:


> GONE HOME GATORS!
> 
> 0-2 for the orange and blue!



Dog fans dont have a bone in this one. Ha

With that said , I am disappointed with the team.number one team with nothing to show for it.


----------



## sleeze (Jun 18, 2012)

lilburnjoe said:


> Just courious, did the mutts even make the tourny ?
> 
> Nice run Gators !!



Mutt fan riding coattails of another team.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 18, 2012)

sleeze said:


> Dog fans dont have a bone in this one. Ha
> 
> With that said , I am disappointed with the team.number one team with nothing to show for it.



well you can proud of a very good team that just was not hot at the right time, didn't have lady luck with em'.


----------



## sandhillmike (Jun 18, 2012)

This is getting old, why can't we ever get it done in Omaha?


----------



## tjl1388 (Jun 18, 2012)

I know I don't have a team in this fight but boy does it feel good to watch uF lose.


----------



## beretta (Jun 18, 2012)

let's go gamecocks!!!!


----------



## beretta (Jun 18, 2012)

irishleprechaun said:


> GO GAMECOCKS!
> 
> 
> B2B National Champs...kiss the rings!



Here ya go!


----------



## kracker (Jun 18, 2012)

The Gamecocks are killlllllllling me right now


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 19, 2012)

irishleprechaun said:


> no, omaha is where the pressure is...just ask the gators.


----------



## gin house (Jun 19, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


>



  Thats funny right there    Its been a bad day but maybe the loss will take the pressure off the young guys to go out and hit the ball.   This team to me was poor defensivly early in the year and now are a great defense but the bats arent there.   Too many of them one swing for the fence fly outs........Put the ball on the ground and play baseball.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jun 19, 2012)

no excuses, their pitcher was on and he made our young players look inexperienced.  Proud of the 22 straight, now just start building another streak.  If we can get by Kent then we get the re-match with arky but have to take 2.


----------



## alphachief (Jun 20, 2012)

Looks like we get down to the nittty gritty tomorrow night.  Winning one against a stout Arizona team would be an accomplishment, winning two in a row...now that will be a heck of a challenge!


----------



## gin house (Jun 20, 2012)

irishleprechaun said:


> no excuses, their pitcher was on and he made our young players look inexperienced.  Proud of the 22 straight, now just start building another streak.  If we can get by Kent then we get the re-match with arky but have to take 2.



   Theres no excuses to be made, we have a very bland at best offense.   Our defense had become one that can win games without huge number of runs.   Only thing i dont like about the offense is how more than a few come out swinging for the fences every at bat and 99 percent of the time it a flyout.   Take a little arc off that swing and lets get on base.   Either way the guys have had a great year reguardless and i expect they will be very good the next few years.


----------



## gin house (Jun 20, 2012)

alphachief said:


> Looks like we get down to the nittty gritty tomorrow night.  Winning one against a stout Arizona team would be an accomplishment, winning two in a row...now that will be a heck of a challenge!



  I didnt give FSU much credit early on but they are putting up big numbers on everybody.   Wouldnt be suprised to see them win it all.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 20, 2012)

I am good with any of the remaining Southern teams winning the prize, sec or acc.


----------



## alphachief (Jun 21, 2012)

Alright Noles...time to crank it up today.  We need continued patience at the plate and a solid outing from Leibrandt.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 21, 2012)

alphachief said:


> Alright Noles...time to crank it up today.  We need continued patience at the plate and a solid outing from Leibrandt.



just pray Leibrandt doesn't give up a gopher ball at the wrong time like ol' Charlie vs Yankees.


----------



## alphachief (Jun 21, 2012)

westcobbdog said:


> just pray Leibrandt doesn't give up a gopher ball at the wrong time like ol' Charlie vs Yankees.



No doubt!


----------



## grunt0331 (Jun 21, 2012)

Carolina advances 4-1.  Roth pitched a complete game.


----------



## kracker (Jun 21, 2012)

grunt0331 said:


> Carolina advances 4-1.  Roth pitched a complete game.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Jun 21, 2012)

Roth is the best CWS pitcher ever- Mr. Clutch.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Jun 21, 2012)

LB digging the chicks...


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jun 21, 2012)

I didn't see the game but I heard after the 2nd inning Roth set down 22 consecutive batters...unreal.


----------



## alphachief (Jun 21, 2012)

That got ugly early...six runs is a HUGE hole against Arizona.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jun 21, 2012)

alphachief said:


> That got ugly early...six runs is a HUGE hole against Arizona.



So is 9....  especially when it's only the top of the 4th.


----------



## alphachief (Jun 21, 2012)

Yep, they're spanking us like we spanked the canes this year.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jun 21, 2012)

FSU had a good year, potent offense.  AZ looks unbeatable right now....

Go Gamecocks, force a final game with Arky.  Winning 2 games in one day at the CWS would sure be special.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jun 21, 2012)

alphachief said:


> Yep, they're spanking us like we spanked the canes this year.



Why don't you try being proud about doing something hard....like winning the CWS...  Oh wait......




100 CWS Appearances... 0 titles.   

Don't worry though...School will probably give them championship rings anyways. Make them feel better like the football team.


----------



## alphachief (Jun 21, 2012)

Tjl...are you guys competative in anything these days?  Your communist/lesbian president couldn't finish running the country into the ground, but she'd managed to do it to your sports program.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jun 21, 2012)

alphachief said:


> Tjl...are you guys competative in anything these days?  Your communist/lesbian president couldn't finish running the country into the ground, but she'd managed to do it to your sports program.



Nope...not a thing.  I still do take pride in having more rings though....in everything.


I will agree with your second comment though.  I despise that woman the way a Gator hates a clean arrest record.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Jun 22, 2012)

Does brother Ray have any miracles left?  This team has exceeded all my expectations- this is a perfect example of senior leadership and a great coaching staff.  Just one more baby one mo.


----------



## alphachief (Jun 22, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> Nope...not a thing.  I still do take pride in having more rings though....in everything.
> 
> 
> I will agree with your second comment though.  I despise that woman the way a Gator hates a clean arrest record.



Strangely enough, Miami won National Championships in football and baseball in 2001...and Donna became President of U of M in...2001.  It's been a long dry spell since she hit campus!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 22, 2012)

come on Chickens!


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jun 22, 2012)

Considering this is Ray Tanner's youngest ever squad and the horrific start in the SEC, this has been a pretty special year....hoping it continues


----------



## kracker (Jun 22, 2012)

irishleprechaun said:


> Considering this is Ray Tanner's youngest ever squad and the horrific start in the SEC, this has been a pretty special year....hoping it continues



I'm glad we won but I sure wouldn't want to play Arky again.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Jun 23, 2012)

and brother Ray delivered...


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 23, 2012)

irishleprechaun said:


> Considering this is Ray Tanner's youngest ever squad and the horrific start in the SEC, this has been a pretty special year....hoping it continues



Pulling for you guys against Arizona....


----------



## paddlin samurai (Jun 23, 2012)

This reminds me of the year before last, western baseball vrs. suthern baseball.  The boys from UCLA were suppose to be high draft choices and we were a bunch of suthern boys being served up for dinner.  Well now the chickens from the south are coming off that plate of greens ready to kick some em some em some em and bring the trophy home to the SEC.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jun 23, 2012)

I was watching the game and working on my antique harley and the time just flew by.  After the game I was so pumped I just stayed up and kept working, I finished the restoration on the bike at 10am this morning.  Now I'm going out for a celebration ride (for 2 reasons)......


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jun 24, 2012)

go cocks!!!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 25, 2012)

dang, got shut down by a dominant pitcher from AZ. Come on cocks, swing the bats!


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jun 25, 2012)

AZ appears to be all that...hope we can win just one to make it interesting...would hate to see roth go out with his only CWS loss.  Of course we have been in this position a few times the last couple of years.

GO COCKS!


----------



## Jetjockey (Jun 25, 2012)

Irish.   All I can say is Roth is a stud.  I'd like to see him throw one or two batting practice throws.   That kid can throw!


----------



## Jetjockey (Jun 25, 2012)

Wow.  What a game. Carolina can pitch and they just don't give
Up.  I'm glad to see the championship back in the proper conference though. ;-)  I don't see Carolina going away next year though.  Their pretty darn good.


----------



## beretta (Jun 25, 2012)

Well I give Coach Tanner and the team...Go Gamecocks!!!! What a great CWS... I am now ready for some Football!!


----------



## paddlin samurai (Jun 26, 2012)

Tough loss but we represented.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jun 28, 2012)

They are let down but realize what they accomplished this year with such a young team. I know LB can't wait to get started next year.

I guess the one good thing for me is I can shelf the SC hat for awhile and get things back to normal with my Buckeye hat.


----------

